# Early litter visits?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Breeders, when do you have (potential) new owners visit the litter after their birth? Especially when they live in the area. How often? etc.
I talked to a breeder of non-GSDs and he said that his female does not even like him to handle the pups for the first few days (without being aggressive but nudging his hands away).
Thanks.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We start allowing visitors around 3 weeks after eyes and ears are open and the pups are mobile, fully aware and have had time to adjust to their new sight and hearing. Local people are welcome to visit them weekly.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Depends. We do not want people that are jumping around, breeder to breeder, window shopping. We know what we do for sanitation, etc. We do not know what others do.


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

I start from day one taking pictures and sending to the people who have reserved puppies. However, I ask that no one actually visit the kennel in person, until the puppies are three weeks old, are moving around and have their eyes and ears open. 
After that point, once picks have been made, I encourage new owners to visit no more than once a week, and they're only allowed to visit while either myself or my husband are available to supervise the visit. And I record every visit, and the basics of what transpired. 
I've had people pick a pup, come visit with it, then notice several weeks in that it's not a good fit and another pup from the litter would work better for them. That's something you wouldn't be able to determine with a four day old, one week, two week old puppy. 

I know breeders who say "Oh yeah, come on down any time, stay as long as you want, if I'm not there, just make sure you close the gate back when you leave." That's crazy to me. Crazy.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

We don't allow any window shoppers, or people we don't already know. Visits are limited to friends, family, neighbors, SchH club members and people who already have a deposit in on the litter. Since everyone is vetted already and hasn't been jumping around, we feel it's pretty safe. And great socialization for the pups. Anyone wanting to "just come out and see dogs" is not allowed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wait for the pups to be over 3 weeks, usually 4 weeks. The pup's temperature does not reach the adult temperature until around then, and they cannot sustain a fever. So any type of illness, not just those we vaccinate against, can cause serious problems and death for puppies. Once they are 100 degrees or so, a fever that will kill an ordinary virus can be sustained by the puppy and they are a lot less susceptible to anything that might come from having visitors handling them. 

After four weeks, I still do not allow strange dogs on the place, but I do allow people to come and see their puppy if they choose to do so. I also bring in my nieces to expose the pups to babies and children. Neither set of girls have dogs at home, so they can come in right at three weeks or just under. Usually before three weeks it really doesn't do much for the puppies. From 3-8 weeks having them around children and babies is very good for them.


----------

